# Whislter - Is it unreal?



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

im heading to whistler at the end of the year to work/snowbaord, im from Austrlia and i dont really know much about whistler and how good it is, any have an oppinon on the mountain and and tips about anything? also my friends said its an option to live in vancouver and travel to whislter, would that be to much of a pain in the ass or what are youe thoughts? thanks


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Fist, i've heard good things about the mountain, and horrid things about the crowds. second - you make the call on distance. 
google maps link


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

I haven't been there, but heard and read plenty about it. First of all the place is huge, and it probably offers the best terrain in north America. It has it all glaciers, bowls, chutes, steeps, glades, groomers, cliffs ect. People claim that you need at least 4 days to really understand what the two mountains are like. They also have amazing terrain parks. For the 08/09 season they are opening the peak-to-peak gondola this is going to make traveling to from mountain to mountain doable in one day, it might also help the crowd factor. 

The 3 problems I hear of are rain, $$$ and crowds. A acquaintances of mine was there last season in march and he experienced rain 4 days out of the 6, people tend to complain that it tends to rain a lot in the lower part of the mountain.

Crowds can be avoided if you know where to go, not that I know where to go, but thats what I heard.

And the $$$ is a big factor the place is fucking expensive, you would have to shop around to get some acceptable deal on lodging and stuff.

Whistler is a resort you have to experience at least once, I plan on going maybe this coming season or the next one.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

its oorite. no big deal.

the place does suck tho once the american schools go on holiday. i was there early season and the place had a nice chilled out atmosphere... you could stroll around the village and no queues at the lifts...

then bam! over night, US schools closed for Xmas and the chill was buried under vomiting teenagers jumping into the hot tub with their boots still on. the lift lines were long and rowdy and basically, we were glad to leave.

europe is better (even with french ski schools!!!! )


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

It's about 2 hours to drive from Vancouver to Whistler. It's a beautiful drive. I work with Tourism in Whistler. We made a bunch of videos on Whistler. You can check them out on YouTube. Hopefully you can come up and hang out with us. 
YouTube Welcome to Whistler


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

What's the weather like in early Feb? I booked a trip to Whistler for the 1st through the 5th at the Westin as my friend works for the company and they offer a "friends rate" which turns out to be a pretty sweet deal. With the US dollar making a bit of a comeback on the Canadian dollar, lift tickets were more reasonable as well. I'm really stoked for the trip, I just hope the weather will play out. 

I've heard the complaints of rain and crowds, Feb 1 is SuperBowl Sunday so I don't expect a lot of Americans to be traveling that weekend and hopefully it's cold enough not to rain? Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

TourismWhistler said:


> It's about 2 hours to drive from Vancouver to Whistler. It's a beautiful drive.


 I made the mistake of sitting in the back on the right side of the car and all i saw was an hour and a half of the side of a carved out mountain zooming by (which will make you car sick really fast. haha) When i could see around my cousin to the left of me the view of the coast was pretty amazing though.

I went to blackcomb/whistler for 07 spring break. I thought that blackcomb was a better snowboarding experience between the two. The whole trail layout seemed more fun/unique. The bottom half was pretty slushy but the top half was perfect. And i think that shredding the easy runs with friends was the most fun ive had snowboarding. You can spend a whole afternoon zig-zagging down the whole width of the face of blackcomb on the easy trails. Its awesome just doing spins, presses, w/e on small stuff ppl have made/found on the sides of these trails. It's just a laid-back, good time :thumbsup:

I would never want to live in vancouver if i worked in whistler. The one time i went there i wasnt even driving and i thought i was going to go insane. The highway just keeps winding back and forth for 2 hours.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Im also from Australia and im planning on heading there next season (2009 to 2010) - from everything ive read and seen (snowboard vids) it seems like a very cool place to go. 

Its been interesting what you guys have said here as its not what you read from all the people wanting you to go.

What job you looking at getting Duffman2315?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't want to live in Squamish and play in Whistler, let alone live in Vancouver.....
Either live in Whistler and have fun, or go to another resort. just my opinion.
for people wondering about weather, Whistler is very coastal (only 40-50klms or so away) so we have very temperate weather. it can rain a lot, or snow a lot, but you can guarantee a lot of precipitation. Usually we have great snow conditions at the top of the mountains, but the bottom half you never ride. The last few years have been awesome with top to bottom sick powder, so you never know. 
Whistler has an amazing party scene and plenty of other things to do besides the skiing / snowboarding so if you come here, you WILL have a good time - other resorts don't have much except the mountains....


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I've stayed in Whistler village before. Expensive as SIN. Especially the food. They have their own grocery store, but it was like $5 for a half gallon of milk. Find a better place to stay, the nightlife there is only good if you like Aspen-like crowds of rich old men and their 20-something wives.

The mountains are amazing. Crowded, but big enough that you don't notice it TOO bad.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Whis is super-expensive, but you're paying for Disneyland on a mountain, right? If you're travelling with a group you can save by renting a house, the hostels aren't bad -- there's one at Creekside and the restaurant below it has killer breakfast. And for long-term there's always Pemberton -- I've got a few friends who live that way.

Whistler-Blackcomb is like no other place. It's pretentious as all hell, and lots of people care more about what they're wearing than how they're riding, but at the same time it offers so much diversity. You can ride a couple of glaciers and gorgeous bowls, great trees, and really fun groomers if that's all you're looking for. You can go other places to ski and ride, but there's only one Whistler.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Sounds like a place I want to check out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

whistler is amazing. the size alone is mind blowing. i've never been during peak season for the sole reason that every where i read said avoid the crowds. Like someone else mentioned, there is SO much more to do then just ride. Check out Garfs for a good night. Musics good, crowd is young, and drinks are cheaper than any other place I went while there.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Crowds? Peak-season pales in the context of the 10 days in April during the epic event that is the Telus festival. THOSE are crowds. But peak-season? Meh. I hate crowds and line-ups, but it's just the nature of the beast. They're such big mountains that it's pretty easy to stay away from the out-of-control riders on rentals.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Regarding crowds, avoid Xmas / New Years, avoid any long weekends, especially the American long weekends. Spring breaks get pretty crazy too. Also the WSSF is busy, but more busy in the village than on the mountains.
Those times are busy, with LONG lift lines, the rest of the season, you have 2 huge mountains available for your pleasure, and lift lines are often non-existent. I have spent many days on Whistler / Blackcomb, where every lift is a direct ski onto (except maybe the first upload)

One exception is Saturdays, they tend to be busy most of the year, and generally I set aside Saturday as a work day, unless it dumps


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mag⋅net⋅ism;82049 said:


> Whis is super-expensive, but you're paying for Disneyland on a mountain, right?


i found that disney vibe to be quite unsettling;
not enuff litter and never once did i see graffitti.

just felt wrong


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> i found that disney vibe to be quite unsettling;
> not enuff litter and never once did i see graffitti.
> 
> just felt wrong


Well then Whistler is not the place for you, please don't come here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Whistler sounds really good. Never been to Disney land so I can do both in one place 

I just applied for my position and im getting myself ready for the face to face interview that will happen in December.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Man I cant wait. I'm there this year for the season as staff. Meaning I'll be working during the peak times and have days off when its not so busy. That sounds pretty good to me. 

I mean in regards to holiday season and long weekends, is there a mountain in the world that doesnt get ridiculously busy for that period? Even in Australia Falls, Hotham, Perisher and all the other mountains, even Charlottes Pass get epic crowds... Its just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

The best bit about the busy periods is that its when you will be working! Woot Woot! What job you going for?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

wbsr said:


> Well then Whistler is not the place for you, please don't come here.


be assurred, you had no need to ask; i have less than no intention.

superficial, fake, over priced, molly coddled, nasty.

if a resort could offer all that a wannabe could want, then it exists and is called whistler.

live the dream for as long as the fad lasts.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> be assurred, you had no need to ask; i have less than no intention.
> 
> superficial, fake, over priced, molly coddled, nasty.
> 
> ...


Haters be hatin'!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

the truth should always have courage enuff to be spoken.

i don't like it and explained the reasons for why.

life is too short for hate.
if someone hands you a shit sandwich, you don't have to take it. just walk away.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Ah, maybe you're right. You don't like Whis, and no one's making you go there. I still feel like a blushing bride when it comes to W-B; totally smitten. And *I* for one cannot wait until opening day to consummate this seven month engagement!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;82959 said:


> Ah, maybe you're right. You don't like Whis, and no one's making you go there. I still feel like a blushing bride when it comes to W-B; totally smitten. And *I* for one cannot wait until opening day to consummate this seven month engagement!


that's a nice way of putting it.... You guys also get that peak to peak gondola opening next month, that thing should be fun as hell.


----------



## GONZO (Nov 5, 2008)

Smoked A Cannon On The New Gonjola The Other Day. The Glass Bottomed Section Was Pretty Cool When We Were Above The High Spot Looking Down On Fitzsimmons Creek. Other Than That It Was The Worst Way To Blow 50 Million On A Lift That Gives You No Vertical. A Total Joke, In My Humble One Eyed Pirate, Wooden Legged Three Nippled Opinion.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

you know on revision, maybe i was a little harsh.

for a snow covered mountain, whistler and blackcomb fit the bill well. their on hill services are very good; the piste bashers, the hazard markers, the lifties, the on hill caterers, the whole place above base is as you would hope.

i think that the new peak 2 peak system is a fucking disgrace tho, with the terminal on whistler especially dwarfing the 'old' roundhouse lodge, with a monsterous structure which looks completely alien to the alpine landscape. and it is completely pointless, as some of the most fun riding was done when bombing down to the village to catch a car up to the other hill.

my main distaste for the place tho is the excessive cost, but i can even soak this up as a necessary vacation 'evil' more easily than the artificial nature of the village;

like disneyland, it is a place that i reckon most people should visit at least once, but for just one day. staying there for a week or two, especially when the drunken hoardes descend would send any rational person insane.

the place seems to have been designed for the brain dead; for eg, the place stinks. you don't need to look for a body shop sign, you can smell it; same too for do-nuts; same too for coffee; same too for burgers.....

it is a malestrom of vendors who see you as open wallets. and the resentful thing is, they do not even seem to try to hide this fact.

but you know.... go. i hope it snows for you and that you have good lines and you aren't debt ridden by the time you leave!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

How is Whistler expensive for five nights? I can rent a condo with 4 othe people for 200 a night between four people. That's 50 dollars a night, That's 250 for five nights. Plus food, but the condo's come with some food, It's doable for $500 for one person easily if you have a group...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm sure there's better resorts in the world, and definately drier powder. But, for someone who's only been to a small number of resorts in the world, I can say, my Whistler season was the best thing I've ever done with my life.

While finding decent, affordable accomodation for 3-6 months is hell, and when groceries and drinks are over priced like sin, you feel like it's not worth the time. Then you get one blue bird day, you're on the first lift up 7th heaven with your best mate, there's been 25cm overnight, and you bomb the first 3 runs without seeing another person apart from the lifties, fresh tracks down the groomers, cutting through and getting buried in the trees and traversing accross to the bowls, trust me, it's worth it.

It's not for everyone, most resorts in the world are built to cater for people there for one reason only, skiing/boarding. Whistler has been built to cater for people who will incorporate a week's snow with shopping, day spas, an immense variety of great food and a killer nightlife.

P.S. don't expect to meet many chicks, the nightclubs are a sausage fest most of the time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

OK you can all call me a typucal tourist but I love Whistler. Been to several european resorts and none of them compare to the all roundness of Whistler. Yes, some of the apres is overpriced but I can book a 2 week vacation in BC for a lot less than 2 weeks in Chamonix for example.
I have experienced the worst of Whistler weather (2005) but still didn't stop me and my buddies from having one hell of a vacation. It just meant we got on the mountain earlier, off earlier and into Dusty's quicker!


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

That's what I call easy-pickings! Woot woot!


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I rode whistlers mountain bike park in the summer and talked to a guy who rode it in the winter and compared skiing down the runs as commuting on a freeway... dosent sound like my kind of place


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Is whislter/ blackcomb bigger then vail?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

KC KONG said:


> Is whislter/ blackcomb bigger then vail?


Whistler Blackcomb has a total of 8171 acres of terrain
Vail has 5289 acres.

The bottom of WB is not open during early and late season, but during the peak season, we have a lot more terrain than any other resort in North America (Vail is second biggest I think)

Is all of Vail open from opening day to close???

as for the remarks from the bike park, the bike park is located at the base of Whistler Mt, so at the end of a ski day, its gets very busy there as everyone skis off the mountain. During the day, those runs are virtually empty (some beginners only), since everyone is skiing in the alpine and not the valley.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

ya vail seeds there clouds so it snows more there.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

KC KONG said:


> ya vail seeds there clouds so it snows more there.


I think W/B receives a lot more snow than Vail, just not so far this season.:dunno: 

I miss it up there. Now that the Canadian peso is loosing ground to the US dollar I think a trip will be in order this season.

The trick to W/B is to hit it short notice or live there. If you try to plan a trip 3 months (hell, 3 days) in advance there is a good chance you are going to get screwed weather wise.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

If you are a complete amature then yes, There will be a lot of people on the same runs as you. If you can ride, you can get completely lost with no person within whistle distance while staying inbounds.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

I am zen, I am in my place of peace... 

 OMG, WHIS IS OPEN TODAY!!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;85898 said:


> I am zen, I am in my place of peace...
> 
> OMG, WHIS IS OPEN TODAY!!


I'm jealous, I hope you can give a first hand report.:thumbsdown::thumbsup:

I think it's going to be sketchy up there. I hope people don't wreck themselves for the whole season this week. 

Every year at my local area I see the same sad thing happening. Youngsters going to big for the early season conditions. Air to slightly buried scree pile is no bueno.

It seems like a PR move by W/B. Sell a bunch of 'merican Thanksgiving travel packages,then open no matter how thin the conditions are to keep you average touron from canceling.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Grizz said:


> I'm jealous, I hope you can give a first hand report.:thumbsdown::thumbsup:
> 
> I think it's going to be sketchy up there. I hope people don't wreck themselves for the whole season this week.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, obviously. The PR pics they've got on their website look good, but the webcams make the resort look pretty boney. Who knows though? Maybe WB will get some amazing rogue dump. Not that I'd want to ride with a bunch of loco Americanos, claro que no!

It's sad though, I've got a friend who hasn't missed an opening day in 7 or 8 years, and she's certainly sitting this one out. But that's ok. I've waited this long, I can wait another week or two. Maybe.


----------



## GONZO (Nov 5, 2008)

Magnetism, You Aren't Missing Much. Hahaha Went Up Riding To Black Tusk The Other Day And It Was Boderline Snow At 6000 Ft. The Hill Must Be Super Sketchy, And The Opening Early Bs Is A Publicity Stunt. As Every Year. Hahah Good Luck, Peace


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

I`m heading there for the 10th - 19th, can`t wait even with the less then favorable weather conditions. Stick to the top.

http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/weather/snowreport/index.htm


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

i think you should stay in Austria this year - Europe is amazing right now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

dream of mine to head to whistler.

was looking @ houses in pemberton was going to pack up and move there. still would love to do that.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It's nice to visit, but I don't think I'd want to live there. I just thought it was too fake and touristy. It's like Leavenworth in Washington. It seems quaint, but it's more like a theme park with colorful facades everywhere. I like a mountain with some heart and I just thought Whistler was too commercialized. Plus, I couldn't get any food for less than a million dollars.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Did Whistler a year ago and it was amazing. Stayed slopeside in a big rental house. Would love to go back. I hope they get great snow next year.


----------

